# Space renters



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

For those of you advertising your kitchens (or looking for space) on cheftalk it would be thoughtful of you to become a paid member of this community.
It's trully a nominal amount for the service provided.

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/annou...-cheftalk.html

or look under the announcements at the top of the threads.

Thank you.


----------

